# Raisins



## Ejae79 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi everyone. My 1.5 yr old Cockapoo ate some raisins from a bag of trail mix this morning. She threw them up, but the vet recommended taking her to the emergency clinic. They’re keeping her for 48 hours to monitor her kidneys.

Have any of your dogs ingested raisins or grapes before?


----------

